# Formular Felder leeren



## Silencioso (20. November 2002)

hi jungs...

wie kann ich einen formular nach dem senden löschen bzw. nur die felder...??

mfg
silencioso


----------



## Dario Linsky (20. November 2002)

Einfach das gesamte Formular zurücksetzen:

```
document.FormularName.reset();
```


----------



## Fabian H (20. November 2002)

Oder einen Button im Forumlar:

<input type="restet" value="Zurücksetzten">

Etwas unkomplizierter und ohne JavaScript


----------



## Fabian H (20. November 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> *document.FormularName.reset();*




aber damit wird alles zurückgestezt, nicht nur die felder.

dir bleibt wohl nix anderes übrig, als alle felder einzel zurückzusetzten

/edit/
 sorry wegen dem doppelpost, hab da irgendwie ******** gebaut
/edit/


----------

